# Dealing day to day....w/IBS



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello, I'm new to this forum. I've always felt so alone and isolated with my problem, so therefore I'm more than grateful to have came across this site. I've been living with IBS for 8 years,I'm now 21. So do the math and you will see that pretty much all my teenage years were plagued by this condition....and for about 3 years I hadn't the slightest idae of just what it was. After being to several types of doctors and having all types of crazy tests, I was relieved to find no serious problems with me. But at the same time confused because I still definately felt ill. The doctor explained IBS to me, and said that's what I had. I felt relieved to finally know this, but was becoming more and more depressed, thinking I was the only one who had it. Boy, was I ever wrong!! IBS to me is.... nowhere near something I like having, but I'm grateful that I'm not sick with some uncurable disease. Very grateful!







I've been diagnosed with both IBS-D, and IBS-C. Lucky me huh? The best of both worlds! lol. As you can see I frequently will try my hardest to make light of my condition... but It really does seriously effect my day to day life. I find it very hard to plan ahead, or keep jobs. And that depresses me! I also have a hard time explaining my IBS to others. Let's face it...diahrrea and constipation isn't the most comfterable subject! So all and all.... I am grateful to have found this site. I can see it will help me tremendously. To everyone out there feeling the same as I do... You aren't alone, and God bless you.


----------

